

Snowden and Neuromancer. Let's blanket-encrypt all the data. - getdavidhiggins
http://blog.higg.im/2014/03/21/snowden-and-neuromancer/

======
rbcoffee
"The Bible, for example, can be sent down the wire now, over UDP, and doesn't
have to be checksummed, because The Bible is in effect, metadata"

this is a nice writeup, but it reads more like a poem or a stream of
consciousness type article. yeah, granted the snowden thing affects us all,
but blanket encryption? everyday joe users still doesnt understand pgp, and
thats easy. neuromancer is a much more advanced society, with cyborgs, and
such, so we're a long way away from any dystopia.

i could be wrong

~~~
Zigurd
> _but blanket encryption? everyday joe users still doesnt understand pgp_

Skype, before it was retrofitted for surveillance, transited 3rd-party nodes
and there are zero cases of Skype getting cracked. Skype got so big because it
was dead simple to use. There is no reason that every message and every real-
time communication could not be very secure, and that the security could be as
simple as using Skype was.

------
cordite
It seems more like a manifesto than a guide.

Many of us are not cryptographers, we have not been educated on what we can do
to solve this.

This isn't about the idiocy / ignorance behind the Adobe breach with merely
encrypted (not hashed) passwords.

What would really help is a set of patterns that we can apply, the
consequences of what we can do with the data and what we cannot, and what
"guarantees" it gives us and the owners of said data.

------
upofadown
It's hard to be sure, but I think that the author is calling for IPsec to be
made mandatory again in IPV6.

